# Συναντήσεις με μεταφραστές στο ΕΚΕΜΕΛ



## psifio (Sep 20, 2011)

Το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ διοργανώνει σειρά δίωρων συναντήσεων, κάθε Τετάρτη (18.00-20.00).
Στις «Συναντήσεις της Τετάρτης» ένας έμπειρος μεταφραστής θα παρουσιάζει έναν συγγραφέα και το έργο του, ενώ παράλληλα θα αναφέρεται στην ιδιαίτερη σχέση που έχει διαμορφώσει μαζί του μεταφράζοντάς τον.

Ενδεικτικά, σ’ έναν πρώτο κύκλο, ο Τίτος Πατρίκιος θα μιλήσει για τον Σταντάλ, η Κλαίτη Σωτηριάδου για τον Μάρκες, ο Χάρης Βλαβιανός για τον Πάουντ, η Κατερίνα Σχινά για την Τόνι Μόρισον, ο Γιάννης Χάρης για τον Κούντερα, ο Ανδρέας Στάικος για τον Μαριβώ, η Μελίνα Παναγιωτίδου για τον Θερβάντες, η Χριστίνα Παγκουρέλη για τον Σαίξπηρ, ο Γιάννης Καλιφατίδης για τον Ζέμπαλντ, ο Βαγγέλης Μπιτσώρης για τον Ντεριντά.


Η παρακολούθηση καθεμιάς από τις «Συναντήσεις» θα γίνεται με επιτόπου δήλωση συμμετοχής (δεν απαιτείται προεγγραφή αλλά θα τηρείται σειρά προτεραιότητας).

Έναρξη: 26 Οκτωβρίου
Συμμετοχή: 10 €

http://www.ekemel.gr/Home.aspx?C=2


----------



## nickel (Oct 23, 2011)

Κάποιες λεπτομέρειες στο Βήμα:
ΕΚΕΜΕΛ: Μεταφραστές εξομολογούνται στις «Συναντήσεις της Τετάρτης»


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2011)

Αύριο 16/11/2011 ξεκινούν οι Συναντήσεις της Τετάρτης στο ΕΚΕΜΕΛ. 

Η παρακολούθηση καθεμιάς από τις «Συναντήσεις» θα γίνεται με επιτόπου δήλωση συμμετοχής (δεν απαιτείται προεγγραφή αλλά θα τηρείται σειρά προτεραιότητας).

Έναρξη: 16 Νοεμβρίου
Συμμετοχή: 10 €
Ώρες: 18.00-20.00

Πρόγραμμα Συναντήσεων Πρώτου Κύκλου

• 16/11/11: ο Ανδρέας Στάικος για τον Μαριβώ 
• 23/11/11: η Χριστίνα Παγκουρέλη για τον Σαίξπηρ
• 30/11/11: η Μελίνα Παναγιωτίδου για τον Θερβάντες


----------



## stathis (Nov 30, 2011)

Και η συνέχεια:

• 07/12/11: η Κλαίτη Σωτηριάδου για τον Μάρκες
• 14/12/11: η Κατερίνα Σχινά για την Τόνι Μόρισον
• 11/01/12: ο Τίτος Πατρίκιος για τον Σταντάλ
• 18/01/12: ο Γιάννης Καλιφατίδης για τον Ζέμπαλντ
(από εδώ)

Και πάνω που είχα χαρεί και είχα σταμπάρει 2-3 μεταφραστές που θα ήθελα να ακούσω, βλέπω ότι υπάρχει συμμετοχή, και μάλιστα 10 ευρώπουλα. Μόνο εμένα μού φαίνεται ελαφρώς ξεφτίλα; :angry:


----------



## psifio (Nov 30, 2011)

Γιατί;


----------



## stathis (Nov 30, 2011)

Νόμιζα ότι είναι προφανές το γιατί, αλλά λίγη επιχειρηματολογία ποτέ δεν έβλαψε. :)

10 ευρώ είναι πάρα πολλά για να ακούσεις μια δίωρη διάλεξη, επειδή:

η πλειονότητα τέτοιων εκδηλώσεων έχει ελεύθερη είσοδο
βρισκόμαστε εν μέσω άγριας κρίσης (ελπίζω να μη θεωρηθεί κλισέ ή μελό αυτή η παρατήρηση)
πρόκειται για κάτι που δεν έχει κόστος ούτε για τους διοργανωτές ούτε για τους ομιλητές (αν το ΕΚΕΜΕΛ θελήσει να φέρει τον Κούντερα και εκείνος τους ζητήσει 5 ή 10 χιλιάρικα για τον κόπο του, να το συζητήσουμε τότε)
έχει ένα στοιχείο ελιτισμού

Στο κάτω-κάτω μιλάμε για ανθρώπους που είναι συνάδελφοί μας, κάποιους τους γνωρίζουμε προσωπικά και τους περισσότερους όλο και σε κάποια εκδήλωση, συζήτηση ή σεμινάριο τους έχουμε πετύχει και ενδεχομένως απολαύσει, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να βάλουμε το χέρι στην τσέπη. Αν, δηλαδή, δώσω δέκα ευρώ για να ακούσω τον φίλο μου τον Φούφουτο (το όνομα είναι φανταστικό, ο φίλος όχι) μία από τις Τετάρτες, θα νιώσω διπλά μαλάκας.
(Η τελευταία παράγραφος δεν αποτελεί ακριβώς επιχείρημα, απλά ήθελα να το πω και αυτό.)


----------



## psifio (Nov 30, 2011)

Εμένα μου είχε φανεί λογικό να έχει συμμετοχή γιατί δεν το πήρα ως εκδήλωση, αλλά ως μάθημα -- απλώς αντί να πληρώσεις ξερωγώ 200 ευρώ για όλο το σεμινάριο, πληρώνεις χωριστά και πας σε όσα θες.



> πρόκειται για κάτι που δεν έχει κόστος ούτε για τους διοργανωτές ούτε για τους ομιλητές [...]


Αυτό δεν το κατάλαβα. Δεν θα πληρωθούν οι ομιλητές;

ΥΓ: Εκτός αν η αντίρρηση είναι αμιγώς για το ποσό, οπότε ναι, συμφωνώ, θα μπορούσαν να είναι τα μισά.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 30, 2011)

Πρόσφατα με κάλεσαν σε ένα σχολείο να πω δυο λόγια για έναν συγγραφέα που μεταφράζω (τρομάρα μου). Δεν πήρα βέβαια λεφτά, ωστόσο αφιέρωσα δυο με τρεις ώρες στην προετοιμασία αυτών που θα έλεγα, περίπου μιάμιση ώρα για το πηγαινέλα, και άλλη μιάμιση ώρα εκεί, που σημαίνει ότι έχασα συνολικά μία μέρα δουλειάς. Φαντάζομαι ότι αν προετοίμαζα ομιλία για να μιλήσω σε συναδέλφους (τρέμω και μόνο που το σκέφτομαι), θα αφιέρωνα μέρες για να ετοιμάσω την ομιλία, και θα μου κόστιζε σε χρόνο εργασίας.

Θέλω να πω ότι ναι, από τη μεριά του ακροατή μου κακοφαίνεται η είσοδος, αλλά από την άλλη δεν βρίσκω ελιτισμό το να υπάρχει μια αμοιβή για τον ομιλητή, ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι μεγάλη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2011)

Μια και όπως κατρακυλάνε οι αμοιβές, χειρότερα από το ευρώ, σε λίγο θα πρέπει να πληρώνουμε για να μεταφράζουμε, ας βγαίνει τουλάχιστον μια μικρή αποζημίωση για τους καλούς μεταφραστές από εκδηλώσεις σαν αυτές. Όπως λέει και το πσιφίο, κάτι σαν επιλεκτικό σεμινάριο είναι. (Και όταν θα με καλέσει κάποιος φίλος στην ομιλία του, υπόσχομαι να είμαι μπροστά μπροστά.)


----------



## SBE (Nov 30, 2011)

Επειδή έχω οργανώσει πάρα πολλές ομιλίες στο Λονδίνο τα τελευταία εκατό χρόνια, να πω γιατί ζητάνε συνήθως οι διοργανωτές είσοδο:
α. Ο ομιλητής πολύ σπάνια πληρώνεται γιατί του κάνεις διαφήμιση. Ειδικά αν έχει βγάλει κανένα βιβλίο πρόσφατα ή κανένα τηλεοπτικό πρόγραμμα. 
β. Αίθουσα. Οι αίθουσες δεν είναι δωρεάν. Ο μόνος τρόπος να πάρεις την αίθουσα δωρεάν είναι να είσαι ο ιδιοκτήτης της ή να στην προσφέρουν δωρεάν ή με μεγάλη έκπτωση, αλλά τότε ίσως περιμένουν αντί για αμοιβή μια δωρεά. Βεβαίως υπάρχουν ανά τη χώρα ωραιότατες αίθουσες εκδηλώσεων που διατίθενται δωρεάν (ξέρω μία στην Πάτρα) αλλά χρειάζεται να κάνεις αίτηση πολύ καιρό πριν κλπ κλπ.
γ. Προσωπικό. Μπορεί να μην τους προσέχουμε, αλλά υπάρχουν. Είναι αυτοί που φροντίζουν να μπουν τα έπιπλα στη σωστή διάταξη (δεν υπάρχει μόνο ένας τρόπος και ανάλογα με την εκδήλωση και τον αριθμό των θεατών αλλάζει η διαρρύθμιση). Επίσης αυτοί θα καθαρίσουν μετά την εκδήλωση, γιατί συνήθως όταν σου νοικιάζουν αίθουσα περιμένουν να την αφήσεις όπως τη βρήκες αλλιώς σε χρεώνουν για τον καθαρισμό. Κατά τη διάρκεια της εκδήλωσης εκτελούν οι βοηθοί χρέη ταξιθέτη, πυροσβέστη, ναυαγοσώστη κλπ. 
δ. Εργαλεία. Τα στάνταρ εργαλεία είναι μικρόφωνο, προβολέας, οθόνη. Αυτά τα νοικιάζεις. Λάπτοπ και το λέιζερ που δείχνεις στην οθόνη συνήθως το φέρνουν οι ομιλητές ή κάποιος άλλος. Α, και σε μερικά μαγαζιά σου ζητάνε να πληρώσεις σαν προσωπικό τον τεχνικό που θα καθίσει πέρα από το ωράριό του να διορθώσει ό,τι πρόβλημα προκύψει και να μαζέψει τα εργαλεία. 
ε. Κεράσματα. Στις πιο πολλές ομιλίες έχουμε στο τέλος κανένα ποτάκι, νεράκι κλπ με ξηρούς καρπούς και πατατάκια. Αυτό είναι το πιο απλό, υπάρχει και το πλήρες μενού με σερβιτόρους κλπ. Έστω το απλό. Τα ποτά και τα τσιπς κλπ δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα ακριβά, αλλά δεν είναι και δωρεάν. Τα ποτήρια δεν είναι τσάμπα, συνήθως τα νοικιάζουμε γιατί κανένας δεν έχει 200 ποτήρια του κρασιού. Και μετά πρέπει κάποιος να τα πλύνει κι ίσως και να τα επιστρέψει από εκεί που νοικιάστηκαν. Εννοείται ότι τα σπασμένα χρεώνονται. Επίσης χρειάζεσαι τραπεζομάντηλα και χαρτοπετσέτες και κανένα μπωλάκι κλπ. Κι αυτά θέλουν πλύσιμο μετά και επειδή μπορεί να μην έχει το μαγαζί, θα πρέπει να το νοικιάσεις, εκτός αν πάρεις χάρτινο τραπεζομάντηλο, που σημαίνει ότι κάποιος θα πρέπει να πάει να το αγοράσει και να το πληρώσει. 
στ. Διακόσμηση. Αυτό είναι προαιρετικό έξοδο, λουλούδια διακοσμήσεις κλπ. 
ζ. Ξέχασα το θυρωρό. Αν το μέρος που γίνεται η εκδήλωση κανονικά κλείνει στις πέντε και ο θυρωρός καθίσει μέχρι τις δώδεκα για να κλειδώσει, θα πληρωθεί και ίσως χρειαστεί να πληρωθεί και το ταξί του, αν το σπίτι του είναι μακριά. 

Συνήθως τα μέρη που έχουν τις αίθουσες σου κάνουν τη ζωή εύκολη προσφέροντας τιμή- πακέτο για όλα εκτός από τα ποτά και φαγητά. Και συνήθως όταν είναι δωρεάν μια εκδήλωση είναι γιατί κάποιος έχει αναλάβει τα έξοδα. Συνήθως ο εκδότης του ομιλητή, αν πρόκειται για συγγραφέα, κανένας σύλλογος με λεφτά στο ταμείο κλπ.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 30, 2011)

Σωστά. Να μην ξεχνάμε μάλιστα ότι το παρακάτω


SBE said:


> α. Ο ομιλητής πολύ σπάνια πληρώνεται γιατί του κάνεις διαφήμιση. Ειδικά αν έχει βγάλει κανένα βιβλίο πρόσφατα ή κανένα τηλεοπτικό πρόγραμμα.


δεν έχει και πολύ μεγάλο νόημα για τους μεταφραστές, γιατί τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα (αν πληρώνονται) είναι πολύ μικρό ποσό.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 30, 2011)

SBE said:


> β. Αίθουσα. Οι αίθουσες δεν είναι δωρεάν. Ο μόνος τρόπος να πάρεις την αίθουσα δωρεάν είναι να είσαι ο ιδιοκτήτης της ή να στην προσφέρουν δωρεάν ή με μεγάλη έκπτωση, αλλά τότε ίσως περιμένουν αντί για αμοιβή μια δωρεά. Βεβαίως υπάρχουν ανά τη χώρα ωραιότατες αίθουσες εκδηλώσεων που διατίθενται δωρεάν (ξέρω μία στην Πάτρα) αλλά χρειάζεται να κάνεις αίτηση πολύ καιρό πριν κλπ κλπ.


Οι συγκεκριμένες συναντήσεις (δηλ. του ΕΚΕΜΕΛ) γίνονται σε αίθουσα που έχει κόστος; Ρωτάω επειδή δεν είδα να αναφέρεται πουθενά το πού γίνονται.


----------



## psifio (Nov 30, 2011)

Δεν έχω πάει στο νέο κτίριο, αλλά λογικά θα γίνονται σε κάποια από τις αίθουσες εκεί.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2011)

Ναι, παρέμπ, είναι λίγο δύσκολο να ανακαλύψεις πού είναι το κτίριό τους, πού γίνονται οι συνάξεις κ.λπ.


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 1, 2011)

Είναι για λίγους και μυημένους, όχι για την πλέμπα, νίκελ... :)


----------



## stathis (Dec 1, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Είναι για λίγους και μυημένους, όχι για την πλέμπα, νίκελ... :)


Εάν αναφέρεσαι στα περί ελιτισμού που έγραψα, θα προτιμούσα να διαβάσω την άποψή σου παρά ένα σαρκαστικό σχόλιο. Εάν όχι, ζητώ συγγνώμη για την παρανόηση!


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 1, 2011)

Πλάκα κάνει ο Αζ, μην τον παρεξηγείς.


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2012)

Υπενθύμιση για τον Γενάρη:

11/01/12: ο Τίτος Πατρίκιος για τον Σταντάλ
18/01/12: ο Γιάννης Καλιφατίδης για τον Ζέμπαλντ


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 11, 2012)

Όχι, Στάθη, δεν υπονοούσα κάτι γι' αυτά που είπες εσύ, άσε που μάλιστα συμφωνώ με τα λεγόμενά σου. 

Το σχόλιό μου πήγαινε σε ορισμένους ομιλητές, που εγώ προσωπικά έχω σκίσει τα πτυχία μου και τα ρούχα μου μαζί, που βρίσκονται εκεί και μιλάνε για την τέχνη της μετάφρασης... Έλεος πια με αυτή τη χώρα!


----------

